# Dr Hargreaves @ Queens



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

I had my HSG last week and all is fine, would also like to reassure anyone due to have one that it isn't that bad. I was really worried but no worse than a smear.

I got an email from the hospital today to say I have an appointment to see consultant on 8th march. The appointment is with ms Hargreaves at Queens hospital in Romford, has anyone ever seen her, or know of her? Mr santhanadan couldn't fit me in until a couple of week later


----------



## Jennyloola (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi - Miss Hargreaves was my consultant at Queen's - I really, really recommend her highly.  She was fantastic - really spent a lot of time with us, explained this clearly etc..  She was also my consultant on returning to Queen's to have my boys.  I've not heard great things about Mr Sathanandan... so I would be pleased to have an appointment with her.

All the very best of luck!

Jen
xx


----------



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thankyou Jen! That's reassuring! I quite like the idea of seeing a woman, sometimes men can be quite unsympathetic! 

jodie. X


----------

